# Buckling peeing blood!! Need help!!!



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello everyone, I really need some help here!! A friend of mine has a 3 month old buckling that has been peeing blood. And I don't mean he had blood in his urine - I mean when we first noticed it - it looked like he was peeing blood blood. Really thick but fresh! She called the nearest vet that treats goats and he want's $400.00 just to come out and look at him and her husband won't let her spend that on him :tears: We think he was butted really hard by a bigger goat but we have felt him all over and he is acting normal like nothing is wrong and dosen't show any signs of pain. he has no swelling or fluid build up that I can see. We noticed this 2 nights ago and it seems to be clearing up and just showing bit of blood in his urine now and the blood seems older insted of so fresh. She seems to think he is going to be just fine and says I worry to much but I am not so sure... And I am starting to wonder if she even really called a vet :angry: I am really worried about him!!! I would hate to see him die if there is anything I can do to prevent it. I could really use some imput from people who have ever seen anything like this!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What breed is he? I ask this because most little boys at that age start to be able to extend the penis....is he doing the nasty bucky things yet?
If he has no temperature...normal rectal temp on a goat is 101-103.5*F.....I would suspect this is from an injury, wether he did it himself by scraping his teeth on "it" or by trauma.


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

He is a mix of just about everything it seems. He is nubian, kiko, nigerian pygmy, angora, saanen and toggenburg. I have no clue what %'s of what but he looks like a nigerian. His is temp was normal and yes he has been doing those nasty bucky things already. He can extend his penisand there was no noticible damage anywhere that I could see when he was showing off his man parts. After looking around on here a bit I do remember that the thing that got me to watching him the other night was he was coughing a really dry cough. Im not sure how a cough would have anything to do with him peeing blood but I was also thinking maybe parasites?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like what happened to my buck. He looked like he was peeing blood, and I FREAKED out and took him to the vet.

As liz said the vet told me he extended his penis and it caused some kind of skin irritant on the inside so it caused it to bleed. At first when he did it, it was think and kinda chunky blood. Then it stopped the next day.


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

I called a vet myself and told them what was going on and the kinds of wormer I am feeding Rhonda's goats and answered his 100 questions and everything else I could think of that might help. He said it's not sounding like parasites, and not stones but what he thinks is what you guys where saying. That he had probably just broke the membrane that restricted his penis and it's nothing to worry about but said I should keep an eye on him and make sure the bleeding clears up because if it doesn’t it could be something inside the sheath tore. ray: so I am praying that that’s really all it was/is... But man im telling you when I saw that blood coming out I would have swore it had to be something worse =( I don't like to worry about kids!! Even if they belong to someone else lol Everyone on here seems to be pretty caring so I will be sure to let everyone know what happens!! Thanks so much for the quick responses!! Im sure happy I found this forum!! Tons of great information!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes...we do have a very caring bunch of members here! Thank you for saying so!
Please let us know how he's doing...and of course, we'd like to see you even if all is well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We do care....I will pray for your boy..... :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I know how you feel. I was like crying when it happened to my boy, it was worth taking him to the vet. Now I know if it happens again


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, the part that is worst for me is that he is not my goat.. He belongs to someone else so, my husband said I am not paying for a vet to check him out either :sigh: Typical of him to say "It's not our goat so, it's not our problem" which I can understand lol If I took care of every animal I every saw that has need medical care it would have cost millions by now lol
I talked to Rhonda this morning and she says the blood has all cleared up so I am going to go see him tonight at feeding time just to check for myself! thanks again everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.... I commend you for trying to help other animals ..that are not yours.... we need more caring people... such as you... in this world....it would make it.. a brighter and much better place..... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sometimes goats pee blood after drinking gobs amounts of water. Seen this in a couple does and thats what the vet said (cant tell you why though). We reduced the amount of water and the goat stopped peeing blood


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Pam!! I happen to think there alot of those kind of people on here from what I can see!! :thumb: I have to say that if lived closer I would sure love to get a buckling from you but my husband would get pretty mad if I drove 1800 miles round trip to pick up a buckling :ROFL: You have beautiful does and some awfully hansom (sp?) bucks!
Stacy, yeah - I was reading about that.. That seems like an odd reason to pee blood :scratch: but what ever his issue was it seems over. 
I went over and saw the the little buck this evening and he is just fine! Feisty and loving as ever lol Blood is gone and you would never know anything had ever happened.. The vet was even nice enough to call me and make sure he was OK :greengrin: So, im pretty sure he is just fine but im still going to keep my eye on him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam!! I happen to think there alot of those kind of people on here from what I can see!! :thumb: I have to say that if lived closer I would sure love to get a buckling from you but my husband would get pretty mad if I drove 1800 miles round trip to pick up a buckling :ROFL: You have beautiful does and some awfully hansom (sp?) bucks!


 Your very welcome....  I have to agree with you... on the kind of people we have here... on TGS... it is truly amazing ...how we all came here to this spot.......
I looked at other forums and to tell you the truth...I don't like how rude they are to people........ :doh:

Thank you for your wonderful comments on my Boers.....I really appreciate that... :wink: :thumb:

As for traveling 1800 miles...well ...we had Alaska Boers ...come to our place to visit our goaties....and we shipped one to Katrina later.... when the kids were ready LOL.... :laugh: But ...I know ....not everyone can travel long distances..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

